# Brass and CA Finish



## CharlesSharp (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm getting ready to start my first pens ----- So treat me gentle.

I'm going to make a cartrige pen and want to know if you can use CA glue on the brass for a finish.

Powder coating is somewhere down the road for me, but I have to save a couple of bucks before that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 10, 2007)

I haven't heard of anyone using CA on brass as a finish. I don't know if it would hold for the long term without flaking. The other concern is it may still tarnish underneath the CA and still make it flake off. But, this is only a guess. My suggestion is to give it a try. Make one for yourself and use it and then report back to us on how it held up.[]


----------



## rhahnfl (Nov 10, 2007)

Like Bruce said try one that way. The other I'd use ca on the upper and brasso and then some ren wax on the cartridge itself.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 10, 2007)

I would clean and polish it real well with brasso or something else and then try a finish on it. Most brass lamps and some brass furniture fixtures DO have a finish on the outside to prevent tarnishing. We have several pieces of antiques that are finished this way and have been for over 30 years. I don't remember the finish is that was used, but it was something like a clear polyurethane or clear finish/lacquer made for metal - as used as a top coat on autos. I would give CA a try. 

As an experiment, use brasso on a cartridge, clean that off with alcohol or acetone. Put CA on a spot or two and put it in a window. In a few days, rub it with a damp cloth and put it back in the window. You should be able to see if it is working or not in about 3 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 10, 2007)

If you were to ask me, I have to say that there are no "paint/glue" based finished that will stand up to the use of a pen. On a casing, powder-coat is the only way to go and even that can be abused and damaged if you try hard enough...


----------



## leehljp (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />If you were to ask me, I have to say that there are no "paint/glue" based finished that will stand up to the use of a pen. On a casing, powder-coat is the only way to go and even that can be abused and damaged if you try hard enough...



I have not gotten into powder coating yet, but will when I retire back in the States. Having said that, I saw a clear powder coat somewhere. That should do it for sure.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 10, 2007)

hi,when i was in the Army my brass belt buckle was in A 1 shape, a little brasso on a cloth will fix things up real quick,nothing can get beat up like a belt buckle.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 11, 2007)

I finish my brass cartridge pens by first buffing with Tripoli, then remove any fine scratches with Turtle Wax (red) rubbing compound. Then buff with jewelers rouge. Then I spray the brass and bullet nib with a couple of coats of lacquer. Works to keep brass from tarnishing.


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd_ab_penman_
> <br />I finish my brass cartridge pens by first buffing with Tripoli, then remove any fine scratches with Turtle Wax (red) rubbing compound. Then buff with jewelers rouge. Then I spray the brass and bullet nib with a couple of coats of lacquer. Works to keep brass from tarnishing.




If I am not mistaken, tripoli, jeweler's rouge, and the red Turtle wax (all three of which I have myself) are about the same thing, are they not?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 14, 2007)

I've tried the CA on brass.. not good.  I thought it darkened the brass some.. wound up taking it off and using the brasso and a wax... I think eventually without the powder coat (I can't do that yet either), the brass will eventually corrode and turn dark again.


----------

